# Logon help



## anonymeX (May 27, 2006)

I just got a laptop and was trying to configure it and stuff. It's a Toshiba Satellite A105-S4014. I was trying to set up a wireless network connection but accidently installed "client services with netware" but i just uninstalled it. Yet, i wanted to use "fast-user switching" but i'm not able to. The computer says there's an error with "vrlogon.dll".


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

Do a search for the offending .dll and delete it or if you want play safe, just rename it to 123vrlogin.dll and you can find it again if you need it if you write down the path.
If the error occurs after the rename, run a registry cleaner and try again before changing back the name.


----------



## anonymeX (May 27, 2006)

But. the computer won't let me delete "vrlogon.dll". And how do I run a registry cleaning or will i lose any thing important? Then, I changed it to "123vrlogon.dll" and now i can't even axess windows.


----------



## anonymeX (May 27, 2006)

Is there a way that I can just revert my laptop to the settings when i first bought it?


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

anonymeX said:


> But. the computer won't let me delete "vrlogon.dll". And how do I run a registry cleaning or will i lose any thing important? Then, I changed it to "123vrlogon.dll" and now i can't even axess windows.


What do you mean that you can't access windows? Do you mean that your laptop will not load windows at all? No splash screen? 
At what point does your laptop stop the boot process ?


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

anonymeX said:


> Is there a way that I can just revert my laptop to the settings when i first bought it?


http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/s...o&lndocid=MIGR-58845&velxr-layout=printLenovo


----------



## anonymeX (May 27, 2006)

I've been to that page already and i've tried it and it doesn't work. Now the laptop doesn't allow me to log in. What am i supposed to do? Can i revert it?


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

You have tried disabling the fingerprint reader in the bios?

You have tried booting to safe mode?

You are trying to logon as administrator?


----------



## anonymeX (May 27, 2006)

There's an error message and it reads "The Logon User Interface DLL vrlogon.dll failed to load. Contact your system administrator to replace the DLL, or restore the original DLL."
Can i revert the system to a previous time? or how do i solve this problem please. And thank you very much for helping me so far.


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

It looks like I have done more harm then good for which I do apologize. If I had realized your were using a fingerprint system I would probably have ignored your post.

If you cannot logon to the computer it may not be possible to revert to an earlier time. 

Perhaps Toshiba support can advise you but I do not know what options are available for accessing the system .


----------



## colmaca (Jul 12, 2003)

you could try using system restore from the command prompt.

restore your computer to a earlier state.follow the instructions here link below.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/304449/


----------



## Ogonzy (Jun 1, 2006)

I fixed the vrlogon.dll problem by login as Administrator and running the program "Security Assist" which shortcut is on the desktop by default. It has an icon with a keychain with three keys.
Under "Categories" select "Log on Settings"
On the right pane select the "tools icon" for settings in the "Fingerprint Authentication" line.
This will open a window with title "Protector suite software" 
Select "Settings" 
Select "System Settings" 
In the "Protector suite settings" window checkmark "enable Fast User Switching support"
Respond "yes" to the question "do you want to run the user accounts now ?" 

In the "User Accounts" window select "Change the way users log on or off" 
Select "Users fast switching" 

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Bookbear (Jun 28, 2004)

This does not work. When you reboot, the same problem exists....ie, the message that a program has changed the the logon options, and that this file ( vrlogon.dll) might help in finding the program. You cannot change back to the normal XP login method, or use fast switching.


----------



## schweini (Aug 23, 2006)

hi there - i stumbled upon the thread because i had the same error, after uninstalling some (kind of generic) use-a-fingerprint-for-logging-on-to-windows software. no matter how i tried to start windows (safe mode, last-known, etc.), i always got a dialog stating something like "logon user interface vrlogon.dll failed", and that i should replace it, with the only button offered being "restart".
i fixed it the folllowing way:
- reboot into "safe mode with command prompt" (only option that worked for me - no idea why)
- type "explorer" into the command prompt (not necessary, but more convenient)
- on another PC, go to http://www.dougknox.com/ , then to Win XP Utilities --> Fix Windows XP Logon and download the file there.
- somehow get it on the broken PC (i used a USB drive)
- run the program. it should say that the GINA was altered, and offer you to reset it.

hope that helps,

M.


----------



## Bookbear (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks for the tip. I called the manufacturer's tech support (Toshiba)... the first person obviously had NO clue as to what was going on, asked me to spell everyting I saw on the screen, suggested that I delete all the shortcuts to the programs ("That will uninstall them for you"....sheesh!!!) and ended by suggesting I return the unit to them. The second person I spoke with was more knowledgable, and did solve the problem, but admitted that the fingerprint reader has been a problem for them, and will often try to "read" a person's plam as it hovers over the reader while typing. I have placed a small piece of black eletrical tape over the reader so it cannot pick up anything. I would like to shut the thing off, but Toshiba "doesn't advise that course of action".


----------



## schweini (Aug 23, 2006)

glad you got it to work with such an advanced solution (you should've used duct tape, though 
re-setting the GINA (graphical identification and authentication libraries) might still help you, since you should then get the 'real' windows logon-screen, and whatever program toshiba is using for the fingerprint-logon would justbe kept out of the loop, i think. YMMV, of course.


----------



## pythonmaxspliv (Sep 28, 2006)

schweini, whoever you are, you are the man!!!Worked like a charm...don't think me stupid, but I reinstalled the fingerprint software back onto my computer, though...but at least if that happens again, I've got the fix for it.


----------



## KeeganR1 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi all,

I am wondering if anyone has information about vrlogon.dll.
One of my fellow collegues went int windows\system32\ and then renamed the vrlogon.dll.

Now i cannot login to windows.

It say that vrlogon.dll file is errored and we must contact the admimistrator and the only functunality is to restart the laptop.

Anyone please help me!!!!


----------



## sanchin (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a Toshiba Satellite. I don't know when this happened, but I have just realized that I have the same problem of not being able to fast-switch the user. I went to the "Protector Suite QL" icon in the systray, "Start Control Center", "Settings", "System Settings", "Enable Fast User Switching Support", and it led me to the place where to enable this in the Win menus. I had to turn off "Offline Files" for Fast User Switching to be enabled (I do not immediately see the rationale for this, but it worked).

Note: going to the settings of the Toshiba setting for the fingerprint security was suggested to me by
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/s...o&lndocid=MIGR-58845&velxr-layout=printLenovo


----------



## metty (Mar 19, 2007)

My laptop is TOSHIBA PORTEGE M500. It has a fingerprint reader. I had the Windows XP logon problem accidentally last night. After taking several tries to get it back to normal, I got frustrated and went to Google. And this forum which ranks number one on this case has saved my world. 

For me, the simple tip as suggested by Ogonzy has solved the logon screen (vrlogon.dll) problem. The post only missed one point, i.e. before rebooting, you would be presented with an option to uncheck or disable "Offline Files". You shoud do it to enable Fast User Switching (and also the Welcome Screen) again.

Thank you, Ogonzy. :up:


----------



## dmcutaia (Jul 8, 2007)

schweini - thank you so much for taking the time to post this information. This worked for me. I am now getting another error - MSVCR71.dll cannot be found - but I think I found an answer to that problem on Microsoft's website. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/827073

When I could not log on I honestly thought I was going to throw up - my entire screen was blue - it was not the official blue screen of death - but it was the same shade and it was freaking me out! Thank you for your help!

Dawn


----------



## arrtex (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you schweini,

you really helped me, it worked for me so next time if somebody in my job will have same problem I will know what to do  (will play smart guy) 
thanks again


----------



## bomdiggity (Sep 27, 2007)

schweini's solution worked for me -- thank you!!

borked a thinkpad t60 by trying to update the fingerprint reader software. upgrade did not work, but machine still worked fine for days. powered up yesterday and got the "vrlogon.dll failed to load" error.

booted into safe mode, ran fix windows xp logon from a burned CD and rebooted. success!


----------



## yyocsi (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi!
I had the same problem, after a failed fingerprint software update, in my IBM ThinkPad T43.
The exact error message is:
-------------------------------
The Logon User Interface DLL vrlogon.dll failed to load. Contact your system administrator to replace the DLL, or restore the original DLL
-------------------------------
And the schweini's resolution correct it, that was very helpful!
Thank you for it!

yyocsi

"
- reboot into "safe mode with command prompt" (only option that worked for me - no idea why)
- type "explorer" into the command prompt (not necessary, but more convenient)
- on another PC, go to http://www.dougknox.com/ , then to Win XP Utilities --> Fix Windows XP Logon and download the file there.
- somehow get it on the broken PC (i used a USB drive)
- run the program. it should say that the GINA was altered, and offer you to reset it.

"


----------



## CollegeTrained (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey all,
Okay I just fixed the same problem on my laptop just a minute ago.
The problem:
When booting up into Windows XP Pro, instead of receiving a login prompt, I received an error message that said "The Logon User Interface DLL vrlogon.dll failed to load. Contact your system administrator to replace the DLL, or restore the original DLL." and your only option is to restart.

The remedy:
What I did was 1) Restart my computer into Safe Mode.(NOT Safe Mode with Networking or Safe Mode with Command Prompt) 2) After you login, it will ask you whether you want to continue just using Safe Mode (Yes button) or reset your computer to a point before you had this problem (No button). 3) CLICK NO. 4) Choose the restore point you would like to revert back to (most likely before you intalled or uninstalled an application). 5) Click Next.
It might take a while but after it is finished, it will reload Windows and you should be able to log in with no problems.

*I also had the problem of logging in using the Administrator account because my User account was part of a domain and was not a local user account. I didn't know the administrator password, so I had to use a program from this website http://home.eunet.no/~pnordahl/ntpasswd/bootdisk.html.
The program is pretty straightforward and for the most part the defaults will do.
If you go down about 2/3's of the way you will find a .zip file. Extract that then use your favorite CD burning program on another computer or a friend's computer to burn the .iso file that is in the .zip file to a CD.
Put the CD into your CD drive and set your computer to boot from that first.
Like I said, the program is pretty straightforward and just choose the admin account to be a blank password.
You should now be able to log into Safe Mode using the admin account.


----------



## lhilden (Jan 14, 2008)

Total lifesaver. I Had trouble finding information on this problem, until I found this forum. 

I was getting the dreaded "The Logon User Interface DLL vrlogon.dll failed to load. Contact your system administrator to replace the DLL, or restore the original DLL." after a failed Lenovo/ThinkVantage fingerprint software update on my IBM T-60.

The "Fix Windows XP Logon" worked like a charm. Thanks so much Doug Knox!


----------

